#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Share pick-up Thai podcast lessons

## brexit

Most people learning Thai will have heard of the pick-up Thai site but the price of their podcasts are paaeng maak - over 10,000 baht if you want them all. So I was wondering if anyone who had bought some podcasts wants to sell them to me at a discount. Or if anyone is interested in splitting the cost of buying from their website.

----------


## Neverna

Never heard of it.

----------


## brexit

I can't post links but you can just google 'pick up thai' and it's the first result.

They have free samples. If a few of us got together and bought the complete package it would come down to a reasonable price.

----------


## barrylad66

^ 
There not too bad for upper beginner / intermediate.  They tend to teach in a colloquial way.
Brexit, if you can read thai a bit aakanee.com has a free resource site that I thought was very good. You can download the lessons, and each has a story, an mp3 for listening comprehension, and a transcript and or vocabulary list. Lots of lessons on there,but as I said you will need to read thai, or have a good dictionary.

Sorry can't supply a link as I havn't  yet worked it out on this tablet... :Smile: 

Www.aakanee.com

Oops...

----------


## brexit

I've been using that aakanee site for a while and it's great. I'm about half way through even though I can't really read Thai. I just copy and paste the transcript into the thai2english or thai-language websites and they provide an automatic transliteration. But I'd like to supplement it with the more colloquial dialogues of pickupthai. At the rip-off prices they're asking though it would be cheaper to sign up at a language school.

----------


## Neverna

I just watched one of her videos on Youtube. Useful information even if the presentation could be tightened up somewhat.

----------


## kinbote

Hi Brexit, don't know if you are still interested in buying the Pick Up Thai podcast. If you want, I can split the cost with you in buying the two packages. I think it is now on sale, with the total price at 198 USD for the complete of Sweet Green and Spicy Red courses.

----------


## Maanaam

Isn't this a bit like photocopying a book so your friend can have a copy, or burning a cd for your mate? It's IP for sale.
Having made that minor chastisement, getting real, I guess the owner of the IP would be happy to have one sale, even if two people benefited. Just a guess. One sale is better than none.

----------


## Kollom

better learn common sense psychology and not this commercial bullshit

----------

